# A Pillar



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

Working on a 69 GTO, late build. The new a pillar posts that my friend ordered do not fit at all...they also have a soft covering over the top of them. The originals are totally different and are completely metal with no indication they ever had a covering over them. The also fit perfectly. Were there different A pillar moldings available?


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was looking to replace mine as well and if you look at Performance Years web site their replacements state that does not have the metal backing and fit is not as good as originals.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm rebuilding my 69 Custom S - When I was in my "parts gathering" phase, I took the A pillar covers out of a 69 LeMans. I saw that they were padded and thought I would dye them and use them instead of the metal ones that my Tempest had... Nope - screw holes don't line up and they don't seem to want to fit like the metal ones do - so I'm no expert, but I'd say that there are different pillar covers depending on the car/interior...


----------

